
Why Refback Still Matters - kiyanwang
https://gkbrk.com/2016/08/why-refback-still-matters/
======
floatboth
Webmention implementations usually automatically check that there's an actual
link. You can go even further and require not just a link, but a proper
microformats2 reply/like/repost.

~~~
onli
> Webmention implementations usually automatically check that there's an
> actual link.

So do trackback and pingback implementations of every major blogging software

------
abstractbeliefs
The corner popup is super annoying here - not because it popped up at all, but
because it stole KB focus and my down arrow key stopped working to cycle
through my available email autofill options. :(

~~~
gkbrk
Sadly, I can reproduce this. I will look into this issue and disable the
scroll box for now.

------
davidzimmerman
Sounds great. How do we implement this?

~~~
abstractbeliefs
I'm going to be a bit obtuse and say "start with IndieWeb". The author talks
about webmentions being super interesting, but low penetration.

Best thing to do is start with yourself, and indieweb solves a bunch of
related problems at the same time.

[http://indieweb.org/](http://indieweb.org/)

